# Will MTD OEM 190-608 Fast Attach Sleeve Hitch Fit A GT5000?



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Just curious.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't think they will just because the hitch is made for MTD and the GT5000 is AYP. Now if you have the hitch or able to put it up to the tractor and see what kind of modification you would have to to you might get it to work. Anybody else know for sure:question: 
Jody


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Gt5000
Do you already have the MTD hitch? If you do I think it could probably be adapted, the basic u-shaped part might be close anyway, you might have to make some bars to attach it to the lift arm or use an atv winch. Is there a reason you like that better than what sears has?


----------

